# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Shpjegimi i termave

## spirobeg

kush mund qe te me ndihmoje dhe te mi shpjegoje keta terma:

KORKONDANT .
HOLISTIK 
DIKOTOMA
DEMOFILI 
DEKALOG
EKSIBICIONIST
UNIVOK
POLIVALENT 
KONFONDIM

----------


## Scion

Konkordant = ne Pajtim me dicka, filani eshte Konkordance me fistekun
Holostik = nuk jam i sigurt
Dikotoma = ndarje e dy pjeseve te ndryshme
Demofili = dashuri per turme
Dekalog = nuk jam i sigurt
Eksibicionist = performues i shkathtesive, ie. eksibicionist cirku.
Univok = ne nje ze, (nuk kam definicion te sakte)
Polivalent = me shume lidhje
Konfondim = gjendje konfuzioni, ( kur i ben corap gjerat)

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Perdoren gjithe keto fjale te medha ne shqiperi lol..

----------


## xfiles

konkordant dhe konfondim nuk jane shqip edhe pse perdoren nga ata te cileve nuk i vjen ndermend fjala ne shqip.
Konkordant = qe eshte dakord.
konfondim = ngaterrese, keqkuptim

Holistik = universal, gjithperfshires(psh, koncept holistik, koncept universal)

----------


## Scion

Concordance eshte frengjisht, jo qe ska term ne shqip po kot ja plasin ca, gjasme jemi te ditur. Sidoqoft terminologjia e huaj duhet te mesohet thjeshte qe "Ne ecim me hapin e kohes" besoj me kuptoni.

----------


## jessi89

Korkondant qe mendoj se duhetv *konkordant*  eshte fjala *concord* qe do te thote mareveshje.Padyshim eshte fjala anglisht e thene shqip.

----------


## Baptist

*konkord-ansë*, - parashtesa kon e perhapur gjithandej, analog i se ciles ne gjuhen shqipe eshte kryesisht shoqeruesja "me", ndersa korda eshte, korde; fije; tel; lidhje; por qe ne kete rast ajo sherben si figuracion per tingullin qe prodhon ajo korde, dhe qe parashtesa kon, ne kete rast, ne gjuhen shqipe kap foljen kend; keshtu kjo shprehje fiton kuptimin: "te jesh njezeri me dikend" pra ne "konkordance". (ne bashkpajtim/bashkmendim me dike tjeter ne menyre te pavarur). Konkord me ty eshte dikush qe mban qendrim te njejte si ti ne lidhje me ndonje qeshtje pa marreveshtje paraprake e diskutime dypaleshe, e cila ne rastin e kundert do te quhej akordance apo d'akordance. 

*konfondim*, shprehja konfondim, ne rast se nuk eshte gabim shtypi i shprehjes konfrontim, bie te jete: "bashkim mjetesh baze" per ndonje qellim. Perzierje mjetesh me origjina heterogjene. Mund te perdoret edhe per bashkim pronash.  bashkfutje gjerash te ndara ne nje teresi. Tutje bashkim, ngaterrim, trajtim dy gjerash te dryshme si nje. Cdo gje varet nga konteksti i fjalise ku eshte perdorur. Konfutere, eshte pothuaj e barasvlefshme me confusion.


*holistik*, te jete anglikanizem qe kryesisht pershkruan teresine, e pergjithshme; gjithmbarshme; te trajtosh nje gje komplekse si nje teresi homogjene.

*dekalog* = 10-fjalesh; ka te bej me 10 urdheresat e Muuse; 10 fjale.

*univox* = njezeri.

*polivalent* = shumvleresh.

----------


## spirobeg

> Perdoren gjithe keto fjale te medha ne shqiperi lol..


po de qaty problemi se un jom prej kosoves.

----------


## spirobeg

faleminderit shuum ..

----------


## spirobeg

tash ktu i kom edhe disa terme tjera :

Konsistent - 
Pyetje retorike-
Fleksibilizim-
Sociabël -
Predispozicion-
Kredibilitet-
Permacion-
Stimul-

----------


## xfiles

Konsistent - (nuk e di pershtatjen ne shqip)

Pyetje retorike-Pyetje qe permban pergjigjen brenda, ose me sakte pyetje qe ne te njejten kohe nenkupton dhe pergjigjen.

Fleksibilizim(nuk eshte shqip,huazim i panevojshem) - elasticitet, lakueshmeri

Sociabël (nuk eshte shqip,huazim i panevojshem) - i shoqerueshem (edhe pse nuk jam i sigurte sepse eshte shqiperuar ne nje forme qe nuk ekziston ne gjuhet e tjera)

Predispozicion - Predisponim, psh "ky njeri eshte i predispozuar gjenetikisht te goditet nga filan semundje", nuk e di a ja kape kuptimin. Ose, "kjo pajisje eshte e predispozuar te japi alarm nese rritet temperatura ambientit" etj etj.

Kredibilitet(edhe ky huazim i panevojshem)- Besueshmeri
Permacion - mos e ke fjalen per "Permutacion"? Apo per Permanence? Jep nje shembull ku perdoret.

Stimul - Ngacmim, nxitje


P.S. nje keshille, se mund te duhet, te gjitha keto fjalet i gjen ne italisht dhe anglisht, ne forma lehtesisht te ndryshme por jane te gjitha me origjine latine, keshtu qe te leverdis te keshillohesh me fjalorin Italisht - Shqip ose Anglisht - shqip se me siguri kane perkthimin e duhur.

----------


## maxhuni

Socialist = Komunist .. Fashist ... Nazist ... Fshatarist ... Koperativist .... Mallist .... 
Demokrat = Zemer Gur ... SJa Ndjen per Asnje Gje ... As Qe e Rrun Per Njeri ....  *Sali Berisha*.

----------


## smokkie

Konsistent -  qe ngul kembe, insiston ose psh. hengra nje vakt konsistent (u tejngopa) - futja kot dmth se nqs do te flasesh Shqip ka fjale te tjera sa te duash, nuk te nevojiten tere keto termena te huazuara

----------


## xfiles

> Konsistent -  qe ngul kembe, insiston ose psh. hengra nje vakt konsistent (u tejngopa) - futja kot dmth se nqs do te flasesh Shqip ka fjale te tjera sa te duash, nuk te nevojiten tere keto termena te huazuara


ajo me vaktin mund te jete ok, por konsistent nuk eshte kurrsesi e barazvlefshme me "ai qe ngul kembe", konsistent dhe insistent nuk kane lidhje me njera tjetren.

----------


## smokkie

Epo si ta shpjegoja ndryshe? Spo me vinte, nuk mund te themi vakt qe ngul kembe? Jo?

----------


## jessi89

*konsistent*.................i pandryshueshem,oe jo kontradiktor.
psh konsistent ne rrugen e vet.

Ne shembullin me siper mund te thuhet qe, ha mengjeset rregullisht ne orare te pandryshueshme ....

----------


## xfiles

> Epo si ta shpjegoja ndryshe? Spo me vinte, nuk mund te themi vakt qe ngul kembe? Jo?


fjala konsistent nuk ka te beje fare me "ngul kembe",
nje shpjegim te mire e ka dhene jessi89

----------


## smokkie

Nuk jam dakort me shpjegimin e jessi89-es. Per mua, konsistent do te thote "qe zgjat", ngul kembe me te vertete nuk pershtatet mire por as rregullisht, i pandryshueshem.

----------


## xfiles

nje nder kuptimet e fjales konsistent eshte "jo kontradiktor" si e tha jessi.
nje tjeter kuptim eshte "ushqim konsistent" "ushqim qe permban ate qe duhet, i bollshem dhe i shendetshem".
nje tjeter kuptim eshte "i qendrueshem", qe mund te jete ajo qe ti do te thuash me "qe zgjat".

Gjithesesi ka shume kuptime ne varesi te fushes ku perdoret.

----------


## Marijuana85

> Nuk jam dakort me shpjegimin e jessi89-es. Per mua, konsistent do te thote "qe zgjat", ngul kembe me te vertete nuk pershtatet mire por as rregullisht, i pandryshueshem.



Konsistent nuk e ka kuptimin "qe zgat".
Ky term mund te kete lidhje me strukturen e nje gje. Diqka se eshte "konsistent" eshte diqka i rend / fort. 
Mund ta kete kuptimin e bazes, nje argument konsistent eshte i bazuar mbi fakte.

----------

